# Dog friendly SUV ?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

With the baby on the way we are hoping to get a used SUV with low milage, does anyone recomend any that will have a lot of room and that will be doggy friendly?

Thanks


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

2011 Honda Element - Exterior Photo Gallery - Official Site

I know they are ugly, but a couple of my kennel buddies sport this SUV for both conviences you're looking for. All of the seats fold up, no carpet (you can litterally hose that sucker out), and when the baby comes it's comfortable enough to navigate a car seat in and out of without giving yourself back spasms lmbo.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> 2011 Honda Element - Exterior Photo Gallery - Official Site
> 
> I know they are ugly, but a couple of my kennel buddies sport this SUV for both conviences you're looking for. All of the seats fold up, no carpet (you can litterally hose that sucker out), and when the baby comes it's comfortable enough to navigate a car seat in and out of without giving yourself back spasms lmbo.


Thanks for the feedback I dont mind the look of the car but I don't think I can fit groceries and a baby seat in the car at the same time. I need a SUV I can fit Bernie in the back the baby in the backseat and peanut in the front lol


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you really need a full size SUV for a new baby?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I have two kids and Ecko. I bought the Hyundai Tucson. It's a smaller SUV, but the back is plastic and can be brushed out whenever we make beach runs. I originally wanted the Element, but it was out of my price range.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> Thanks for the feedback I dont mind the look of the car but I don't think I can fit groceries and a baby seat in the car at the same time. I need a SUV I can fit Bernie in the back the baby in the backseat and peanut in the front lol


Shoot, I promise you, this sucker can do it all! It's definitely worth going and checking out IMO, if you haven't had the opportunity to be hands on with one... I honestly like the Tahoe the best out of all of the SUVs out there... the only draw back with so many dogs is the carpet... You could rhino line a tahoe!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Shoot, I promise you, this sucker can do it all! It's definitely worth going and checking out IMO, if you haven't had the opportunity to be hands on with one... I honestly like the Tahoe the best out of all of the SUVs out there... the only draw back with so many dogs is the carpet... You could rhino line a tahoe!


I will look at them to see what you mean  plus a 4 cylinder has better mileage.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Do you really need a full size SUV for a new baby?


If you can show me how to stuff a baby carriage and baby seat and 2080 dollars worth of groceries in a toyota corola or sentra spec v I will not  oh yeah I forgot to add where am I going to put a 80 pound brindle horse lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> I have two kids and Ecko. I bought the Hyundai Tucson. It's a smaller SUV, but the back is plastic and can be brushed out whenever we make beach runs. I originally wanted the Element, but it was out of my price range.


thanks I will check it out plastic bottom seems like a great idea.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> If you can show me how to stuff a baby carriage and baby seat and 2080 dollars worth of groceries in a toyota corola or sentra spec v I will not  oh yeah I forgot to add where am I going to put a 80 pound brindle horse lol


Oh honey, when you pack right you can fit it all in a neon :rofl: Trust me, i've been there! well maybe not 2080 dollars of groceries, but close enough 500.00 a 100 pound bullmastiff, and a car seat.

EDIT: It's NOT a comfortable right though lmao


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Oh honey, when you pack right you can fit it all in a neon :rofl: Trust me, i've been there! well maybe not 2080 dollars of groceries, but close enough 500.00 a 100 pound bullmastiff, and a car seat.
> 
> EDIT: It's NOT a comfortable right though lmao


crap I meant to say 280 bucks lol not 2,080.00 worth


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> crap I meant to say 280 bucks lol not 2,080.00 worth


lol ok i was about to say dagum david who the heck you buying all that for!!!! 

280 ok well that is easy spending


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> lol ok i was about to say dagum david who the heck you buying all that for!!!!
> 
> 280 ok well that is easy spending


haha yea it's a lot of bags though


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a Vibe, and it's not an SUV but it has the plastic like the Honda Element and is very versatile. They've been discontinued but the used ones sell at good prices. I love my Vibe - I can haul 8 foot lumber in it! LOL You should see the looks I get in the Home Depot parking lot. It's like magic!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i know, it's way to easy to go to the store and come out with two buggies when your shopping for a family =O. don't even get me started with if you shop at a store like sam or BJ's don't know if ya'll have those but if you do you know what i mean when i say you need 2 cars straight up lol


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Aireal said:


> i know, it's way to easy to go to the store and come out with two buggies when your shopping for a family =O. don't even get me started with if you shop at a store like sam or BJ's don't know if ya'll have those but if you do you know what i mean when i say you need 2 cars straight up lol


I work at Costco - big packages are all I know! :roll:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> I work at Costco - big packages are all I know! :roll:


 there too!! lol it cheap for the amount you get but dang it if i can ever leave there under 100, truth i got a sams card just to buy dog food lol


----------



## DogTuff (Oct 1, 2010)

Take a look at the Toyota 4Runner or Honda Pilot, they both have a lot more cargo room than they appear to have from the outside. Just skip the third row seat option.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

DogTuff said:


> Take a look at the Toyota 4Runner or Honda Pilot, they both have a lot more cargo room than they appear to have from the outside. Just skip the third row seat option.


Thanks for the tip I will add those to the list as well


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Aireal said:


> there too!! lol it cheap for the amount you get but dang it if i can ever leave there under 100, truth i got a sams card just to buy dog food lol


Leave spending less than $100? LOL! Try going there every day... I've never actually worked it out, but I may spend more than I make. :hammer: I can't even shop at a regular grocery store. There buggies feel tiny - like they were made by Fisher-Price or something.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Dave, what is your spending limit if you don't mind?
this is an area of specialty for me. but i need to know
what area of suitable vehicles you would be eligible for.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> Leave spending less than $100? LOL! Try going there every day... I've never actually worked it out, but I may spend more than I make. :hammer: I can't even shop at a regular grocery store. There buggies feel tiny - like they were made by Fisher-Price or something.


:rofl: i bet! you'd be like ONE POUND OF MEAT what cho mean ONE pound of meat, how long is this supposed to last 1 freakin meal!?! lol

i totally would spend more than i made if i worked there as well, man there or petsmart and i'm screwed =O


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> Dave, what is your spending limit if you don't mind?
> this is an area of specialty for me. but i need to know
> what area of suitable vehicles you would be eligible for.


Thanks Padlock, this is the scenario my wife is paying off her Corola through the Toyota dealer. She used to lease it but decided to buy it off. Since we are still making car payments, I heard we can go back to go back to the dealer and tell them we want to return the car and refinance a new one this way we only have one car payment. My specv is paid off and I honestly do not want to be driving the automatic corola everyday lol As far as budget it depends on what deal they can do for us and the length of the loan. Somewhere around 12-14 I can see it being manageable.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I drive a Yukon.... It fits all of my items nicely (kid, dog, big wheel, and 4 wheeler); however, it was a pain in the butt when Brayden was an infant for having to do the infamous mommy reach around for bottle, blanket, and whatnot . Its perfect now though. I recommend the Envoy because it drives just the same but its smaller and easier for reaching the baby yet still enough room for all of your items like baby stroller etc.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks I love the Yukon but I am not a baller lol so I think the only class we can afford are midsize types lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> thanks I love the Yukon but I am not a baller lol so I think the only class we can afford are midsize types lol










I am so not a baller either silly. I didn't say it was brand new! lol Check out the Envoy though. I was looking at them and saw quite a few used ones with low miles for under 15,000$


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We had a really nice Blazer, I think it was a 2001, it came with the cage that goes up between the back seat and the gate. It was awesome we could fit Mack and Mary Jane back there and still pack the car with all our stuff for camping. I miss that Blazer, Ryan jumped it over a creek and messed up the alignment and then sold it lol.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Get a four door truck and put a cab on the back.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i would agree with the envoy or a used Lincoln aviator.(still mini baller status and nice creature comfort features) just make sure you get a 2 yr. bumper to bumper transferable warranty with the purchase. or a certified pre-owned from the dealer.
go to cars.com and get a good idea of what each has to offer.
then once you buy the SUV, go to weathertech dot com and get
the cargo liner and dog gate.

i bought this 2003 navigator for $11,000 exactly one yr ago as of today. it had a few cosmetic issues, but i have friends in the auto field and get great hook-ups for paint and body work as well as exhaust mods.

from that to the video in 2 weeks.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock that's a sweet ride wow ! What do you recomend as far as mileage where should I draw the line? The 2 yr warranty is a great idea too..


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I am so not a baller either silly. I didn't say it was brand new! lol Check out the Envoy though. I was looking at them and saw quite a few used ones with low miles for under 15,000$


haha OK sounds good. I have a lot to do, I wonder if they will have great specials on black friday?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Get a four door truck and put a cab on the back.


something to consider as well thanks


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

as long as you're still eligible for the warranty extension, mileage won't be an issue
as it will all be covered. other than normal wear items. IE: breaks, tires, clutches,..
but electrical and drive train will be covered, with some after market warranties there
is a 100 deductible where-in you pay the first 100.00 and they cover the rest.
that is what i bought with the navigator. make sure that you ask the dealer and or your garage of choice if they honor that warranty company. (very important). that will be a deal breaker if it's not going to be useful. with certified pre-owned it's a win win.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> as long as you're still eligible for the warranty extension, mileage won't be an issue
> as it will all be covered. other than normal wear items. IE: breaks, tires, clutches,..
> but electrical and drive train will be covered, with some after market warranties there
> is a 100 deductible where-in you pay the first 100.00 and they cover the rest.
> that is what i bought with the navigator. make sure that you ask the dealer and or your garage of choice if they honor that warranty company. (very important). that will be a deal breaker if it's not going to be useful. with certified pre-owned it's a win win.


thanks man I am going to call them up today maybe I will stop by to see what they have. Do you know if black friday is a good day to buy a car? lol


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i would think it would be the best day to buy a car. =]
just be sure to not settle. you're gut is never wrong.
if you feel your being lead astray, walk away.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> i would think it would be the best day to buy a car. =]
> just be sure to not settle. you're gut is never wrong.
> if you feel your being lead astray, walk away.


Nice thanks for the advice


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> haha OK sounds good. I have a lot to do, I wonder if they will have great specials on black friday?


David, just remember that if you miss that sale there is always another one starting right up in the car industry. My father was GM for 38 years and that's one thing he taught me was there is always another ale starting and always sleep on your decision over night. If you feel the same in the morning then run it.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks  I will take that into consideration.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know if I missed it but are you planning on buying used? Take a look at Carmax if you are. Shoot, you can even find a year or two old vehicle there with under 10,000 miles and a MUCH nicer price tag. I've bought 3 vehicles from them. I swear by 'em.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont know if someone already suggested it but the Toyota 4 Runner is a great family and dog vehicle... Had one a year or so ago and loved it... Shouldve bought another but I needed the towing capacity of my truck instead...

I work on wrecked cars everyday... Safety wise I would go with a 4Runner, Pilot, Tahoe/Yukon, Murano/Armada or Suburban... The Ford SUVs dont hold up to front end hits well... they have what we call a "sweet spot" in the front crushes the frame and totals it every time...


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

durango. we have one its a 2000 with the sport package. we love her dearly! 4 wheel drive, and seats 8 if needed. has 3rd row seating that we keep down unless in use, and the dogs-both of em fit back there and have room for more, while still having seating for 6.  we paid $12000 for ours with 55000 miles a few years back. Shes still going strong!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i really like the Honda Element .. it will be my fiances next car


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Jeep Grand Cherokee ... Only one problem I have with it, being it's an SUV & I'm short is I have to hop to get in.

Other than that it's quite safe, roomy & cozy


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

bump for update,...what did you end up getting dave?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys we decided on a crv the only thing is we also decided we want a brand new car unfortunately my wife hasn't paid three credit cards and until those are brought up to date the bank wont lend us the money  I have so money to work with so I am hoping to ha e that resolved today if the credit card companies work with us. The dealer said all we need is to fax them the updated account info or a note saying that we are up to date and then they will approve our deal. The only draw back is that because of my wides bad credit score our percent of interest will be high so I know the car payment will be high. We saw the rav4, rogue, Mazda5, element, equqinox, forester and we fell in love with the 2011 crv. I am crossing my fingers that we can work this out today so we can get the truck


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

don't ever buy a brand new anything. it's like throwing 7 grand on the dealership floor and walking away. meaning if you purchase that car...drive down the street and decide you don't want it, the trade in is now 7,000 less than what you just paid. buy a CPO (certified pre owned) vehicle and that scenario will not apply. it's your money to spend, but since your interest rate will be higher you're still paying for that burn money from the dealership when buying new. just a heads up,...i've owned 26 cars, and only one was new, and i knew the owner of the dealership so i didn't pay retail. i also have a dmv hookup and i am able to wash the sales tax. please heed my warning...and don't buy new, a full warranty is a full warranty no matter how old the car is.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok guys we finally got a new car lol well not new it's used 30k Miles a 2008 Santa Fe

Bernie is still getting used to it, he has to fly up to get on the back. I am going to get him a waterproof mat for the back but so far so good.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

NICE!! You'll like it. I have the smaller model. Tucson.
Ecko loves car rides and the clean up is fairly easy in it. 
Congrats!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> NICE!! You'll like it. I have the smaller model. Tucson.
> Ecko loves car rides and the clean up is fairly easy in it.
> Congrats!!


thank you we really like the SUV, it is very large and very comfy. The cargo space is perfect for Bernie


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

If you want, there are ramps you can get for Bernie to walk up into the back. Great for older dogs and good for keeping your bumper from getting scratched up from the occasional miss. Just something to think about.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> If you want, there are ramps you can get for Bernie to walk up into the back. Great for older dogs and good for keeping your bumper from getting scratched up from the occasional miss. Just something to think about.


Thanks, I thought I was going to need one because he didnt want to jump up there. My wife got him to jump up there and he doesn't miss. I know when he gets older the ramp will be a must.


----------

